# You can have your cake and eat it



## Kevin Hart (Sep 18, 2018)

http://cookwithkev.net/wholemeal-chocolate-and-cinnamon-sugarless-cake/
I have written this recipe which is of course sugar free and only containing ingredients that are good for our condition while catering for a craving something sweet but not sickly sweet.


----------

